
Color Hunt – Color Palettes for Designers and Artists - hamid914
https://colorhunt.co/
======
HocusLocus
DO visit quadibloc's color page,

[http://www.quadibloc.com/other/colint.htm](http://www.quadibloc.com/other/colint.htm)

It is one of those pages that has been around forever and keeps getting
better. I was glad to discover it years ago (it had a grey background then,
how old does that make me?) and its intriguing re-organizations of the
author's own 240 hue color wheel loosely based on the Munsell system,

[http://www.quadibloc.com/other/images/240ccf.gif](http://www.quadibloc.com/other/images/240ccf.gif)

that is a mighty fine hue base for a color picker. It embodies the author's
human perception of color. For example -- compared to raw RGBspace, the
massive area of green is relegated to a smaller area, and the small area of
violet is expanded. Also the space between red/yellow is expansive enough that
once you branch off these hues into tangents of lightness and saturation, you
can pick better flesh tones, more vibrant pastels, and fewer 'muck-yuck' tones
such as the ones you get most often when you poke randomly into RGB space.

------
mulholio
I used to like these sites, but after doing a bit more design work I've
realised they're never enough. You need a bunch of different shades for each
colour, a set of neutrals, and set of complimentary colours too (and that's
just the colours).

Give me a 30 colour generator then I might be interested

~~~
krsdcbl
30 may be out of range again, but your point is exactly right.

None of these color palette sites & service ever work for actual interface or
brand design work. They encourage picking harmonic sets of 4-5 colors, which
is only a secondary parameter when actually designing - you need contrast &
workable combinations first and foremost, while you seldomly really want more
than two different hues (unless you know what you're doing with them).

I consider offers like this a nice starting point, get an impression of
different ranges. But even if I end up picking a set from there, I'll seldom
be using all of the suggested colors in a set to build my palette.

------
chiefalchemist
I'm not being difficult, but how is this different / better than the other
similar sites?

I'm not seeing / feeling anything compelling. Is it because I'm in a small
screen device?

~~~
hamid914
I feel comfortable with simplicity and minimality in the interface.

~~~
chiefalchemist
Well as one of the principals, you should ;)

------
bobbydreamer
These are the sites I use for colour combinations
[https://color.adobe.com/create/color-
wheel/](https://color.adobe.com/create/color-wheel/)
[https://color.review/](https://color.review/) [https://www.color-
hex.com/color-palettes/popular.php](https://www.color-hex.com/color-
palettes/popular.php)

------
jkbyc
I used to use this site:
[https://www.colourlovers.com/palettes](https://www.colourlovers.com/palettes)
but I see it's become a bit bloated. It used to look more like colorhunt

------
karmakaze
This would be much more useful with text shown using these as
foreground/background colors.

------
Wistar
My favorite color hunting ground is the packaging in a good-sized supermarket.

------
jimhefferon
Are the palettes Free? I did not see a license, for instance under About.

~~~
hamid914
This is from About page: "Each palette is a public property and not owned by a
specific creator, nor by Color Hunt."

~~~
HocusLocus
The phrase,

"Each [object] is a public property and not owned by a specific creator, nor
by [organization]"

is closely derived from my own original intellectual property and I will now
proceed to sue Color Hunt for appropriating it.

~~~
hamid914
Really?! Is it possible for you to provide any reference?

